# Why do we use satellite 119 and transponder 11 to point a Dish 500?



## STEELERSRULE

I am just curious is all.

Why is it that they tell you to use Sat. 119 and Trans. 11 to point a Dish 500 Twin LNB?

Any special reason?

If you can get the MAX SIGNAL on trans 11(125 for some, while it is 100 now for others) does that mean that the other transponders on 119 and 110 are also at there max?

And does anyone recommend maybe a "BETTER" Transponder on 119 or 110 in order to get a more ACURRATE idea of a strong signals for ALL of the transponders found on 119 and 110?

I was just curious about this, and am trying to learn more about pointing a Dish 500?



PS This is off topic, but can a Dish 500 be "transformed" if you will, into picking up satellite 61.5 ONLY? Changing out the TWIN LNB for a SINGAL LNB in order to get just that satellite for a possible HD ONLY PACKAGE? 

Is this possible? Or is it not possible, or too hard to explain to do?(to much screwing around on my part to even try)


----------



## FTA Michael

Normally, you try to point at the transponder with the strongest signal. That makes it easiest to notice when you start getting close to the right aiming position. When that transponder has its best possible signal quality, everything else should be the best quality too.

Yes, you can use a 500 to pick up 61.5 or 148 or 129. You have to use the Y-adapter that holds up to two LNBs, but you'll only care about the signal of one of them.


----------



## BobaBird

Another reason for choosing 11 is that it's the first CONUS tp above the range of spot beam transponders[1], allowing you to use the same tp on both slots.

To use a Dish 500 for a single slot, use the 119 side and set the skew to 90.

[1] Back when E*8 was still active. It's now 10, but may as well stick with 11.


----------



## harsh

STEELERSRULE said:


> Why is it that they tell you to use Sat. 119 and Trans. 11 to point a Dish 500 Twin LNB?


"They" don't tell you to use 119W. "They" tell you to use 110W to point a Dish500. "They" tell you to use 119W to point a Dish1000 or similar.


----------



## garys

harsh said:


> "They" don't tell you to use 119W. "They" tell you to use 110W to point a Dish500. "They" tell you to use 119W to point a Dish1000 or similar.


The thinking is on a Dish 500, 110 has a lower signal while 119 is easier to find. By locating 110 at a good signal then getting 119 to the same level is easier than 119 first and getting 110 to the same level. In the case of a Dish 1000, 119 is in the center and when you pull it in one the proper lnb, it is a matter of rotating the dish to get both 110 and 129.


----------



## James Long

BobaBird said:


> Another reason for choosing 11 is that it's the first CONUS tp above the range of spot beam transponders[1], allowing you to use the same tp on both slots.
> 
> To use a Dish 500 for a single slot, use the 119 side and set the skew to 90.
> 
> [1] Back when E*8 was still active. It's now 10, but may as well stick with 11.


That range has changed drastically at 110° ... transponders 4, 12, 18, 20, 23, 25, 26, 27, 29 and 31 are now used for spotbeams (instead of 2, 4, 6, 8 and 10). But transponder 11 is still a good transponder to use.


----------



## dartonviper

For me, trans 11 is only a reference. I know what all of the receivers should read there in my area. It is very helpful when I go to service calls, or have an existing customer call me. I can just have them go to trans. 11 and it will let me know right away if the dish needs repeaked.


----------



## alebowgm

Ya, TP11 is great for when you are pointing the Dish, because sometimes it will come in first while other TPs dont. Once you peak it, I typically go and try to find the TP that is then the weakest and re-peak for that, and the others come in fine.


----------

